# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  lماسنجر ما يفتح

## قطر الندى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالامس وديت الابتوب فرمته كان فيستا والحين وندوز سفن بس كل ما جيت افتح الماسنجر يقول نزلي التحديثات واحاول انزلها يقول فشلت المحاولة أبي حل تكفون

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

لازم تحذفيه من لوحة التحكم بعدها اضافة وإزالة البرامج ..

بعدها حددي المسنجر واحذفيه .. 

وحملي اخر اصدار من المسنجر وثبتيه ..

وبيضبط وياك ان شاء الله ..

كل الموده *

----------


## بسمةة امل

السلام عليكم اخ قطر
الحل بسيط باذن الله اول شي تسوي انهاء للمسنجر وبعد كذا تسوي هالخطوات





وبعدها باذن الله راح يفتح معك ..

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-08-2012)

----------

